# Spare Tire



## BigTerp (Nov 1, 2013)

Where do you guys get your spare tires from? I currently do not have one, and need to pick one up before I'm left on the road with a flat. I have 4.80-12 size tires.


----------



## Ictalurus (Nov 1, 2013)

Picked mine up from a Tractor Supply/Farm & Fleet type store.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Nov 1, 2013)

Both Walmart and Harbor Freight carry that size.


----------



## longshot (Nov 1, 2013)

I got my tire and mount at Academy sports


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 1, 2013)

walmart has 'em, Northern Tool as well. Just have to get the right rim to match the stud pattern for your trailer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2013)

Just about any tire shop can you get you a tire to fit your rim


i got mine at a local RV place


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wally World has this size. So do most Agri supply companies. 

But if you want to save money on tires and rims, and any other trailer parts for that matter, try Expediter. Much cheaper than retail costs, and if they don't carry it, then it doesn't exist.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Nov 2, 2013)

What is this Expediter that is mentioned? Is it a company? Gotta link?


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 2, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333611#p333611 said:


> SumDumGuy » Today, 13:11[/url]"]What is this Expediter that is mentioned? Is it a company? Gotta link?





https://www.expediter.com


They're based out of Florida, and they specialize in trailer components and supplies. I've been doing business with them for about 15 years.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Nov 2, 2013)

Good deal, thanks. I'll bookmark it for future reference.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 3, 2013)

I've had very good luck getting tires on Ebay.


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks!! Never considered someplace like Wal Mart.


----------

